# Across Canada by Train



## Woodcut60 (Jul 21, 2017)

In June I rode three VIA Rail trains across Canada, coast-to-coast. I've made a short trip report (10 minutes) and I hope you like it.

(It should start in HD, but if not, you can choose HD1080 in Settings (right hand corner). And please do not forget Full Screen and your loudspeakers.)

Have fun!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGts8BwXdSc


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 21, 2017)

Very Nice...Thanks for posting!


----------



## caravanman (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for posting, it brought back memories of my own Toronto to Vancouver train ride a few years back. Certainly the food and the champagne was very good, and we even saw a little bear near the train tracks.

I don't like cold weather, but it is still an ambition of mine to get kitted out correctly and ride the Via Rail train in winter snow from Winnipeg to Churchill and back.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Ed, that's also one of my dreams on the bucket list, the train to Churchill. But I learned from VIA Rail staff that this train is suspended at the moment because of the bad condition of the track. Cheers.


----------



## Heath Loxton (Jul 22, 2017)

The Via Rail train to the Hudson bay is still running from Winnipeg to Gilliam, or about 82% of the way to Churchill.


----------



## JRR (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice job. We went the other way, but only k the Rocky Mountaineer to Banff ad he picked the p the Canadian at Jasper to Toronto. Then the same over trains to Halifax. Great trip and enjoyed your production. Good job!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 25, 2017)

Well done. One of the best trip reports I've seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## v v (Jul 25, 2017)

Enjoyed the way you presented that Woodcut and thought your idea of putting the visuals to music worked very well, thank you.

Have a question for you. Was the ridership any different on Canadian LD rail to US LD rail?


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words.

@Everydaymatters: I'm blushing. You might like my Amtrak trip report as well:

[SIZE=11pt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqmDL8YzdEk[/SIZE]

@v v: If by ridership you mean what the average passenger is like, then yes, it was different, especially *The Canadian* (Toronto-Vancouver) was more of a tourist train, with a lot more passengers from overseas (I met people from Germany, Britain, France, South Korea, Australia, which I never did on all my LD trips on Amtrak).


----------



## greatcats (Jul 26, 2017)

Excellent presentation. I appreciate your selection of the music by Vaughan Williams, one of my favorite composers. One correction: If my memory is correct, the Thompson River is in British Columbia, not Alberta.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 28, 2017)

Speaking of Canadian VIA trains, I have to say I always thought it might be fun to take the Ocean between Montreal and Halifax someday. Ditto with of course their other routes too, such as the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver. But since I hear that one is super expensive to book(vs. say the Empire Builder), maybe it's just best I try to do the Ocean first.

I will watch that youtube video in post #1, a little later. Tired at the moment.




Woodcut60 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> @Everydaymatters: I'm blushing. You might like my Amtrak trip report as well:
> 
> ...


With the pricing I've seen for the Canadian, I'm not surprised it has a higher amount of tourists vs. say, the Empire Builder. That's interesting you didn't meet a lot of foreign tourists when riding Amtrak, since I've definitely run into some over all my years of riding Amtrak.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a great report. Thank you for posting. I have on my list to ride some of the Canadian trains, just haven't crossed the border yet. Thanks again for posting your trips.


----------



## Cardinal (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for your wonderful video. Brought back lots of memories. We did the Canadian in 2014. Last summer we did a round trip on a Corridor between Kingston and Montreal, followed by the Ocean to Moncton.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Aug 11, 2017)

@greatcats: Thanks for pointing that out to me. Canadian geography for a European is not easy...


----------



## EmCee Al (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful job, Woodcut60! Like you, I would have looked until I found the "Oscar Peterson" memorial, too!


----------



## CameraObscura76 (Oct 14, 2017)

Excellent presentation! I spent a few days in Vancouver, BC as part of my trip to the PNW to visit my brother who’s stationed in Bremerton, WA so it was nice to see some of the same sights I’d photographed.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------

